# Outback Dealers In West Region



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all -- I love this forum and how helpful everyone is. We have finally decided on an Outback 250rs and once we sell the current trailer (2010 Coleman Niagara tent trailer -- inquire if interested), we will be ready to buy. We live in Seattle but are willing to travel to OR, CA, AZ, ID, MT, CO realistically. I know deals can be had at places like Lakeshore and Holman but by the time you factor in cost to and from Seattle, plus time off work, etc. it won't be worth it to us.

Anyone have a recommendations on places in any of the western region states? I have a bunch I have found in my research but any help is appreciated. Also, any advice on how best to secure a true fair price would be appreciated. Didn't see the 2012 or 2011 in the NADA guides but I may have missed it. What's your technique for determining fair price?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdenike said:


> . I know deals can be had at places like Lakeshore and Holman but by the time you factor in cost to and from Seattle, plus time off work, etc. it won't be worth it to us.


Welcome to the forum and good luck with your search.

As a proof point, we drove from Beaverton Oregon to Lakeshore and back for our 2010 Outback and AFTER...yes AFTER the cost of the trip (diesel was around $5 a gallon then) I still saved $5,000.	I did not factor in food, as the family has to eat regardless of where we are. As a bonus, the kids got to see some great locations across the United States...they still talk about "the trip".


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

There is an outfit called Stalkups RV that is in Casper Wyoming that is an Outback dealer. We actually purchased ours from Midstates RV just west of Rapid city SD and did pretty well. We got an online quote from Lakeshore also before we went there. We also had a trade and Lakeshore was not very competetive on the trade allowance, but if your just buying outright worth a hard look. We think we got a good deal from Midstates.

Good luck!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Your only options in Western Washington area Tacoma RV in Tacoma and Camping World in Burlington. We bought ours at Tacoma RV. Really great sales staff but so far I am not impressed by the service department.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Your only options in Western Washington area Tacoma RV in Tacoma and Camping World in Burlington. We bought ours at Tacoma RV. Really great sales staff but so far I am not impressed by the service department.


Thanks all. I heard from Lakeshore and honestly they are only lower by the cost of shipping it compared to others in the neighboring states, so I am not seeing a huge delta. When you factor in the costs of going and getting it, there is no savings to me when you include the time you have to take off work, etc. We will not be able to combine it with a vacation.

I'd like to know more about the service issues as Tacomoa RV. Are you looking at servicing it somewhere else in WA? If so, please pass along your thoughts and thanks again.

Jim


----------

